# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho phim >  Tạ Đình Phong trong video hoành tráng về Nokia Lumia

## showhand79

Tạ Đình Phong vào vai tay đua xe, đấu sĩ, lính cứu hỏa... Tuy là video giới thiệu điện thoại nhưng Nokia Lumia chỉ xuất hiện vỏn vẹn trong vài chục giây cuối.

Lumia là dòng smartphone của Nokia chạy hệ điều hành Microsoft Windows Phone. Các model Lumia 800, Lumia 710, Lumia 610 đã được phân phối ở Việt Nam với mức giá từ 5 đến 10 triệu đồng.​

----------

